# I'm not into brass, but...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I just couldn't pass up this really old little brass bobber caboose on ebay for $19... 










It needs cleaning, painting, Kadees, and lanterns... but it's basically intact with no metal damage.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice, looks like an old Mantua brass caboose from the late 40's early 50's. It would have had little marker lights stuck in those side holes in the body at one time. Enjoy! Mike


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice find! This could be a good rescue project.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have that one too, with the markers but missing the ladders. Mine has the loops on both ends. I am thinking of placing a Kadee on one and leaving the other as is.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Mine was also that way with one side cut out to fit a Kadee. I'll likely put them on both ends. It came with one brass jeweled lantern so I know exactly what they are supposed to look like. But the chances are hovering around zero that I'll ever find any others, so I'm thinking about cutting some lanterns out of black plastic cubes and putting little colored jewels on 3 sides. 

edit: Just found 4 brass lanterns on ebay. 

Do you know what that thing is supposed to be sticking up on the top of the roof? 

edit: Did a search and it was an air whistle.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Mine was also that way with one side cut out to fit a Kadee. I'll likely put them on both ends. It came with one brass jeweled lantern so I know exactly what they are supposed to look like. But the chances are hovering around zero that I'll ever find any others, so I'm thinking about cutting some lanterns out of black plastic cubes and putting little colored jewels on 3 sides.
> 
> edit: Just found 4 brass lanterns on ebay.
> 
> ...


I collect older Mantua. If I ever get an engine that has the loop coupler I will use this caboose for it. I am converting the other side so it will work with my other steamers. Most of my cabooses have a HH and a Kadee on them. Makes them more versatile. As time goes on though more and more of my cars are converted.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tkruger said:


> I collect older Mantua. If I ever get an engine that has the loop coupler I will use this caboose for it. I am converting the other side so it will work with my other steamers. Most of my cabooses have a HH and a Kadee on them. Makes them more versatile. As time goes on though more and more of my cars are converted.


I also really like the old 40's and 50's era stuff and have a small Model Engineering works collection. 










I have 6 log cars now, but that little old engine can hardly pull four. :laugh:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I broke down the caboose and sandblasted everything... 










...even the shiny black plastic wheels. It makes them look like old steel wheels.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Just a quick low light pic...










Shot it with some paint. The flat black chassis was fine, but the red turned out awful so I'll try again.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Finished up cleaning and painting the diecast chassis. It rolls really smooth now... 












Kadee makes *#147* all metal medium length *undershank* whisker couplers that work great to adjust coupler height. Their #205 coupler height gauge really comes in handy to make sure all the cars mate up just right.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Gave the shell another shot of paint, and it's ready for the brass lanterns...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

These are the brass lanterns...










The green painted lights are drying and then I'll paint the red ones. After that the bases get cut off and they'll be ready to install.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The marker lantern lenses are all painted the stems are trimmed and they're ready to install...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

All done...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

It fits well with the Mantua engine and tender...


----------



## Shaunjr89 (Mar 27, 2012)

Great little caboose. you going to Letter it to match or leave it the way it is?:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I now know you can sandblast Choo, but can you also solder brass as well? I have a locomotive I am working on that is all brass. Needs a sand blasting and needs to be soldered back together.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I knew it would be a good rescue job...nice job on the lanterns too.


----------



## Cjcrescent (May 27, 2016)

You said that the first coat of red came out terrible. Believe it or not, red is one of the paint colors that need a neutral color primer to come out correct.
I prefer to use a light flat gray or a light tan as a primer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cjcrescent said:


> You said that the first coat of red came out terrible. Believe it or not, red is one of the paint colors that need a neutral color primer to come out correct.
> I prefer to use a light flat gray or a light tan as a primer.





Cjcrescent said:


> You said that the first coat of red came out terrible. Believe it or not, red is one of the paint colors that need a neutral color primer to come out correct.
> I prefer to use a light flat gray or a light tan as a primer.


Good tip.
This thread is old, the OP has not logged in since 2019.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I wonder how old tooter is? 
Hope he didn’t get wiped out by the forest fires in California in the past 2 years….


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

All the fires are well north of Tooter and he has that fireproof house so he should be fine.
Kind o' miss ol' Tooter, some of his stuff was fun, strange but fun.

Magic


----------

